# Yellow shrimp $2 @ BigAl's Scarb



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

If anyone is thinking about dropping by Big Al's Scarborough for the $2 yellow shrimp don't bother, was just there and all I see is one left and it was really pale and not yellow at all. It's in the tank with all the dead CRS


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, I was planning on going tomorrow.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

CRS and yellows in the same tank is not a good thing as they could cross breed then and not be true yellows.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

shrimp101 said:


> CRS and yellows in the same tank is not a good thing as they could cross breed then and not be true yellows.


CRS can't cross with yellows. You're thinking of RCS (red cherry shrimp). CRS are crystal red shrimp.

I find most Big Al's don't have the sales items in stock until the following Monday-Tuesday when they get a new shipment in. I usually go on Wednesday's to get my double points and the new stocks are usually in.

BA Hamilton hasn't had any shrimp in a while. Their tank was full of planaria last time I was there, so that probably explains why. lol.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes I do apologize you are right. I was thinking of RCS. I get the two shrimps mixed up all of the time.  You think I would know with a tank of yellow shrimps, and juvvies.


----------

